

Contribute to Your Team from Day One - acconrad
http://engineering.coachup.com/contribute-to-team-day-one/

======
ar4420
Great advice, especially regarding updating documentation. Living
documentation is essential to any growing company and is by far the easiest
and most effective way for a new employee to have an impact immediately.

------
ryanharnedy
Awesome post, living documentation is SO clutch

------
awdroid
Always commit on day one!

